# Man bitten by shark at Avon Pier



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

"The victim is age 47. He was in the water with three kids and an adult. He told WTKR that he actually saw the shark and was getting everyone out of the water when he was bitten.

He’s asked the hospital to not release any information, including his name."



Not a normal year. Those sharks that were around this spring must be hanging around. be careful swimmer folks.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Apparently there was another shark attack in Rodanthe today. Don't target sharks as much, does anyone know why this isn't a normal year. Hopefully people stay safe while swimming.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

There was more sharks this spring landed while drum fishing than ever before. I guess they stayed around. The water is also very warm for June. 80 degree temps lots of small black tips


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bronzbck1 said:


> There was more sharks this spring landed while drum fishing than ever before. I guess they stayed around. The water is also very warm for June. 80 degree temps lots of small black tips


How big are those Blacktips ? They're good eating !

When you catch the shark do this immediately:

Cut the tail almost off and let the shark bleed out
Gut the shark and ice it immediately ...not "later".
No Urea smell this way (ammonia)

Cut up Onions, Green Peppers, like you would for Fajitas. Mushrooms, too, if you like them.
Marinate the veggies for 10-24 hours in the following:
One cup of Pineapple Orange Juice
1/3 Cup Canola Oil
1/3 Cup of Soy Sauce
garlic to taste

About an hour before your ready to cook fish add the fish to the marinade.

Drain the marinade off and grill . . .

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> There was more sharks this spring landed while drum fishing than ever before. I guess they stayed around. The water is also very warm for June. 80 degree temps lots of small black tips


I couldn't keep a line in the water at the point this spring cause of them. The worst night I went through 4 or 5 130# cannonballs in about an hour and a half. Landed some decent biters over the years with no steel. Not these buggers, ended up giving up cause I ended up kinda feeling bad knowing I just had tackle swimming around in the water. Plus it started to get pricey.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> How big are those Blacktips ? They're good eating !
> 
> When you catch the shark do this immediately:
> 
> ...


Also good if you sever the spinal cord to shut down any buildup of lactic acid in the meat and just cut the loins, by severing the spinal cord all functions are disabled and no excretion through the meat. Ice down and marinate in 50/50 OJ and 7UP.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a question perhaps someone can answer
the small pup sharks that plague NC in the summer? what are they? everyone says blacktips, but blacktips at birth are around 20" the pups I deal with are no more that a foot so what are they?
js


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

cooper138 said:


> I couldn't keep a line in the water at the point this spring cause of them. The worst night I went through 4 or 5 130# cannonballs in about an hour and a half. Landed some decent biters over the years with no steel. Not these buggers, ended up giving up cause I ended up kinda feeling bad knowing I just had tackle swimming around in the water. Plus it started to get pricey.


I fished some at Ocracoke and had the same problem, Along with many other fisherman. There was nothing small about those suckers either. Ranged about 5 to seven feet, with plenty of teeth.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

js1172 said:


> I have a question perhaps someone can answer
> the small pup sharks that plague NC in the summer? what are they? everyone says blacktips, but blacktips at birth are around 20" the pups I deal with are no more that a foot so what are they?
> js


Not blackies even though they have black tips on them. Sharpnose or sandbars. Sharps will get white spots with age easy to tell apart. To be honest shark ID can be super difficult in some cases. Relations to pectoral and dorsal fins and on and on and on. My ID goes as this. Drum or shark. If I need to be specific its hammer, garbo or other. Guess I could tell a tiger apart but never hooked one.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

has any of the frequent fishermen noticed anything different from past years? more baitfish or just more sharks? just trying to put some sense into this. thanks
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

cooper138 said:


> Not blackies even though they have black tips on them. Sharpnose or sandbars. Sharps will get white spots with age easy to tell apart. To be honest shark ID can be super difficult in some cases. Relations to pectoral and dorsal fins and on and on and on. My ID goes as this. Drum or shark. If I need to be specific its hammer, garbo or other. Guess I could tell a tiger apart but never hooked one.


thanks, I'm very familiar with sharpies, they are a schooling shark, sandbars get larger that blacktips so they should be even larger at birth least that's how I think it should be. just wondering, 14 days and I'll be there on the beach.
js


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

js1172 said:


> has any of the frequent fishermen noticed anything different from past years? more baitfish or just more sharks? just trying to put some sense into this. thanks
> js[/QUO
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about what brought them in, in such numbers. I figure it must be some sort of food source, but I haven't noticed anything that different. Maybe someone else has. But I haven't seen anyone talking about it as a fact they have noticed.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

possibly the food source they normaly utilize is depleted causing them to hunt in shallow water, the menhaden numbers down? normal? just a thought
js


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

js1172 said:


> possibly the food source they normaly utilize is depleted causing them to hunt in shallow water, the menhaden numbers down? normal? just a thought
> js



I concur. "Fishing" must be lousy for sharks too...change of menu.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

js1172 said:


> has any of the frequent fishermen noticed anything different from past years? more baitfish or just more sharks? just trying to put some sense into this. thanks
> js


Well it is the 40th anniversary of Jaws, might be Hollywood trying to boost DVD sales.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

js1172 said:


> I have a question perhaps someone can answer
> the small pup sharks that plague NC in the summer? what are they? everyone says blacktips, but blacktips at birth are around 20" the pups I deal with are no more that a foot so what are they?
> js


Maybe blacknose sharks


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> Maybe blacknose sharks


another possibility, anyone ever catch an adult blacknose on the obx? 
js


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

bronzbck1 said:


> There was more sharks this spring landed while drum fishing than ever before. I guess they stayed around. The water is also very warm for June. 80 degree temps lots of small black tips


Same problem with lots of sharks at Cape Lookout this spring, Jeff and I got 9 drum and losted lots of rigs to big sharks


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

More turtles more sharks?

http://www.wcnc.com/story/news/loca...g-means-bigger-sharks-near-nc-coast/29393285/


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh Man! With all this chum in the water I'm putting out a tuna head tonight!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

My idea for the shark activity at oak island is because they are working on dredging Lockwood folley inlet. I'm no expert but don't sharks like inlets for giving birth? Seems like dredging that inlet is going to create more shark activity


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ncsharkman said:


> Oh Man! With all this chum in the water I'm putting out a tuna head tonight!


go for it man, good luck, catch a big one!
js


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

http://www.13newsnow.com/story/news.../2015/03/16/sharks-in-pamlico-sound/24855889/

I am not a shark expert in any way. But there may be more bull sharks around.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's a combination of really warm sst's and bait presence. It's not just sharks inshore. A lot of Dolphin are being caught nearshore also. Look at the sea surface temperature maps.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

js1172 said:


> go for it man, good luck, catch a big one!
> js


 Well, I gave it the old try last night! I put out a half of an albacore about 400 yards and hooked up about 7.30. I had him on until about 100 feet from the pier and he some how managed to spit the bait. He felt about in the 150 pound range and fought real good. from the "bite radius and the teeth marks it was probably a bull or dusky/sandbar. Definitly not a sand tiger though. Still fun though!
Dave


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Just FYI, it isn't just NC that's seeing some odd stuff. There've been a whole bunch of big hammerheads around Ocean City, MD in the last few weeks. Very unusual.

Then again, if you flip a coin long enough you'll end up getting heads 10x in a row. There may not be any big grand reason behind this but simple coincidence. Some years you'll see more attacks, some fewer.


----------



## smeiser78 (Jul 31, 2013)

This was also an exceptionally good year for bluefish in that area. Could the two be related?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

Sea temps are abnormally high. Not saying it's climate change, but the water is warmer


----------



## JayTee (Oct 15, 2013)

from Bogue Pier:
_We are in the SUMMER SWIMMING SEASON, and have changed our fishing rules a bit to try to curb the amount of SHARKS feeding at the cleaning table. Starting this past week, we will not allow any fish that is not caught on our pier to be cleaned at the fish cleaning tables. This was necessary to help move the large sharks hovering around at the end for many reasons. There has not been any incidents with sharks, but we are trying to keep all of the hoopla down right now. We are also prohibiting anyone from feeding sharks from our pier. Anyone found doing so will be asked to leave and not return. We all have to do our part to keep the public safe and keep the game fish from being run off by an unnecessary shark presence_


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

JayTee said:


> from Bogue Pier:_Starting this past week, we will not allow any fish that is not caught on our pier to be cleaned at the fish cleaning tables. _


So, the fish caught at Bogue Pier don't BLEED when they are cleaned and their discarded entrails and carcass don't "attract sharks" ? Or, is that their way of saying "fishing is very slow at Bogue Pier" and that, by cleaning only fish caught there, the sharks will "magically" go away ?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> So, the fish caught at Bogue Pier don't BLEED when they are cleaned and their discarded entrails and carcass don't "attract sharks" ? Or, is that their way of saying "fishing is very slow at Bogue Pier" and that, by cleaning only fish caught there, the sharks will "magically" go away ?


I think it means that everyone's a$$ is puckered and the wrath of the rental community is going to come down on someone.
After poor Garbo was hooked and released and the facebook lady got her 15 "likes" of fame, you never know what is going to happen.
_“Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.” _
RIP George, you were ahead of your time.

This is gaining a life of it's own. Just like Jaws. There doesn't have to be any reason other than someone will need an answer as to why their facade of a nice pleasant stay at the beach was just destroyed.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

In case any of you are wondering, the shark attacks are your fault. No kidding, that's what I heard reported on the news today. The report went something like this: "So what's causing the increase in shark attacks in NC this year? Some say fisherman, because NC allows fishing from the beach." So there you have it, broadcast nationally this afternoon, it's your fault. Now go take up golf before you kill us all.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Seems like the people with the least common sense (environmentalist wackos) win these battles.


----------



## Wyknot (Jun 30, 2015)

Headed to Hatteras in 10 days, Waves actually. Family gathering, everyone driving in, cousins see each other at beach blah, blah, blah. I'm the only one who surf fishes so I'm taking heat about not fishing. ? whatever, kiss my butt family. I fish with fleas, not tuna heads. I did look at all the NC attacks. Except for Avon, every attack was 2 hour+/- before high tide. even the surf city. Avon was a bad weather day, boats stayed in marinas type of blow. Nobody knows why this last month has been bad. I've fished the beaches of NC and FL for 30 years. I think I've seen sharks most every day spent on the beach. My brother-in-law asked me why so many sharks are attacking people in the NC water. "because they can't attack on land" was my response.


----------



## Effers (Jun 25, 2015)

Dang. A shark attack was reported today Wednesday on Ocracoke Island in the Outer Banks. Hopefully the victim is ok.


----------

